# Flintlock takes one



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 15, 2011)

A old gun and a old man gets the job done.


----------



## scambooger (Oct 15, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 15, 2011)

That is cool,  congrats!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations neighbor.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome!!! That's good stuff there!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 15, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> A old gun and a old man gets the job done.



You're not convincing me that you're old. You don't look particularly old,as the years go by, my definition of old changes. You must have forgotten what your name is,Young is not old,and Junior always brings thoughts of youth, not old age. As far as your rifle if it's old,send it this way,I like old stuff,especially guns. If you'll think about it for a minute,flintlock weapons have been around a lot longer than centerfire cartridge guns,and you've just proven they still get the job done.


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Oct 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 15, 2011)

awesome !!! i will keep tryin' but it ain't happened with the flinter yet !


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes  I am younger than my dad he is the older1 in the pics. He is Larry sr. he is 75 yr old. He hunts only with a flintlock. He was a big bow hunter. But after his second bout of cancer, only hunts with flintlock only. He was in two wars. He is my father and my best friend.
He as hunted for over 20 yrs  with the flintlock. He has harvested Elk,Deer,and turkeys.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 16, 2011)

congrats


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 16, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Yes  I am younger than my dad he is the older1 in the pics. He is Larry sr. he is 75 yr old. He hunts only with a flintlock. He was a big bow hunter. But after his second bout of cancer, only hunts with flintlock only. He was in two wars. He is my father and my best friend.
> He as hunted for over 20 yrs  with the flintlock. He has harvested Elk,Deer,and turkeys.



Yeah I was just kidding your Dad. I think it's just great that he took a nice deer with that flintlock,I love to shoot them too. My thanks to him for his military service,I hope he has many more years to hunt with his son.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey my Dad is on a tear. Three hunts and 3 does in the freezer. It is awesome he is like a kid on Christmas.
Good luck and stay safe
Larry


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 3, 2011)

Flintlocks Rock


----------



## majg1234 (Nov 3, 2011)

rock bashing ...ain't it fun


----------



## weekender (Nov 9, 2011)

congrats to your Dad, rock on!


----------



## TBear2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that's special time between a father and son. I'll be in southern Ohio with 2 of my boys and my old dog "Jr" the week after Thanksgiving. We all shoot percussion rifles that I built...... 1 shot, 1 kill!


----------



## Mosin (Nov 10, 2011)

Got to love getting it done with the flintlock.  Tell your dad thanks for his service to our conutry.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 11, 2011)

Well the count is up to 4 does, he is buck hunting he not going to put the trigger till he see a 10 pointer or a big one comes along. We be hunting Mon and Tues. and I hope it happens it would be awesome.
Good luck, besafe and rememeber aim small, miss small.
Larry Jr.


----------

